# Why won't my computer let me install other web browsers?



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

I get so fed up with using internet explorer sometimes, that I decided to try and install other web browsers such as google chrome, firefox, and even opera. The problem is that when each of these browsers were finished downloading, none of them were able to launch because according to my computer: _Your computer has insufficient resources available or because some files are locked by other applications._ In the case of google chrome it said: _An operating system error occurred during installation. Please download Google Chrome again._ However, I checked the list of programs that were on my computer and Google Chrome was one of them, but I couldnt remove it because it said: _You do not have sufficient access to uninstall Google Chrome. _And as for Mozilla Firefox, I uninstalled it since it never worked to begin with. When it was on my desktop, I double-clicked to launch but nothing would happen. I use an HP Pavilion Entertainment PC that operates on Windows 7 and my current web browser is internet explorer, so if that info helps, Id like to know whats preventing me from installing new web browsers on my computer and what I can do to fix it.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you have sufficient space in your C: drive (or whichever drive you are trying to install the browsers in)?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, are you giving the system the required permissions to install?

Make sure that you right click the installer and Choose Run as Administrator, don't simply double click.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

You said that when you attempted to install Google Chrome it said; "_*You do not have sufficient access to uninstall Google Chrome*_." This makes me wonder if you have Administrator permission to install (or uninstall) it.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

I have 175GB of free space left in my C-drive. I didn't realize that browsers had to be installed to certain drives. How would I go about installing a new browser in my C-drive?


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

How do I get the right permission to give to my system? And which installer do I click to "Run as Administrator"?


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone said that I need to run the installers as an administrator: "save the installer package and don't just run it from the IE dialog box, then once it's downloaded, right click on the downloaded installer package and click "run as administrator"." Anyone know how I would go about doing this? Where would I need to begin?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Koot said:


> You said that when you attempted to install Google Chrome it said; _*You do not have sufficient access to uninstall Google Chrome*_. This makes me wonder if you have Administrator permission to install (or uninstall) it.


That's a good observation but he would have been prompted for the Admin account info when he tried to install any of the browsers. What caught my eye were the messages about "insufficient resources" and about files being locked by another application. That makes me suspect an infection of some kind.

C3Yaoihunter, what anti-virus and anti-spyware/anti-malware software do you use and when is the last time you updated it and scanned your system? I'm thinking you have an infection of some kind interfering with the installation of the other browsers.

Peace...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> I have 175GB of free space left in my C-drive. I didn't realize that browsers had to be installed to certain drives. How would I go about installing a new browser in my C-drive?


I believe Google Chrome will only download and install to your C drive - you don't have a choice...without going through some effort to install it on another drive. Nevertheless, Google Chrome should be installed on your C drive. It's probably only 150MB in size anyway after you fully set it up to your liking.

Have you tried downloading Chrome from the Google Chrome website, instead of downloading it from one of the many sites that offer a Google Chrome download?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> How do I get the right permission to give to my system? And which installer do I click to "Run as Administrator"?


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308419


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> Someone said that I need to run the installers as an administrator: "save the installer package and don't just run it from the IE dialog box, then once it's downloaded, right click on the downloaded installer package and click "run as administrator"." Anyone know how I would go about doing this? Where would I need to begin?


Once Google Chrome is downloaded to your PC you can then Install it by clicking on the new Chrome icon which should be on your desktop (I believe). If you download Google Chrome and cannot find the installer, just click on Start and Search and type in 'Chrome' or 'Google Chrome' and your PC should find where the installer is located on your PC.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> That's a good observation but he would have been prompted for the Admin account info when he tried to install any of the browsers. What caught my eye were the messages about "insufficient resources" and about files being locked by another application. That makes me suspect an infection of some kind.
> 
> C3Yaoihunter, what anti-virus and anti-spyware/anti-malware software do you use and when is the last time you updated it and scanned your system? I'm thinking you have an infection of some kind interfering with the installation of the other browsers.
> 
> Peace...


You may be right, but I suspect the Chrome installer was downloaded somewhere (some folder/file location) that he can't easily find it. I'm guessing if he searched for it he might find the installer ready to be run. But...


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

tomdkat said:


> That's a good observation but he would have been prompted for the Admin account info when he tried to install any of the browsers. What caught my eye were the messages about "insufficient resources" and about files being locked by another application. That makes me suspect an infection of some kind.
> 
> C3Yaoihunter, what anti-virus and anti-spyware/anti-malware software do you use and when is the last time you updated it and scanned your system? I'm thinking you have an infection of some kind interfering with the installation of the other browsers.
> 
> Peace...


I have AVG Free Anti-Virus protection. It protects against viruses, spyware, malware, trojans, et. It regularly scans my computer for infections (I believe on a daily basis), and lists the amount and type of infections, if any. So far, it indicates that my computer does not contain any infection.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Koot said:


> You may be right, but I suspect the Chrome installer was downloaded somewhere (some folder/file location) that he can't easily find it. I'm guessing if he searched for it he might find the installer ready to be run. But...


Well actually I did some exploring on my computer. I went to the computers' "Local Disk"(or C-drive, as it's also known), I opened it and then went to "Program Files (x86)", I clicked the "Google File" and then clicked "Chrome". Then I clicked "Application" and inside that was the file "9.0.597.98". I clicked this file and inside it was the "Installer" file. I double clicked it and then I found "Setup". It was _this _file that I right clicked and selected "Run as Administrator". Then a gray/blue box appeared asking me if I wanted to continue, which I then selected "continue". After that the box disappeared and nothing seemed to happen. What now?


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Ent said:


> Also, are you giving the system the required permissions to install?
> 
> Make sure that you right click the installer and Choose Run as Administrator, don't simply double click.


I went to my computers' Local Disk (C-drive) and did a lot of exploring through a bunch of files and folders. Eventually I found the "Chrome" file and the "Installer". I double-clicked the "Installer" file since it did not display the "Run as Administator" option. However, the Installer did contain the "Setup" file and it was under _this_ file that I selected the "Run as Administrator" option. After that I clicked "continue" from the box that appeared; it disappeared after I clicked continue and now I'm wondering what to do next.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> Well actually I did some exploring on my computer. I went to the computers' "Local Disk"(or C-drive, as it's also known), I opened it and then went to "Program Files (x86)", I clicked the "Google File" and then clicked "Chrome". Then I clicked "Application" and inside that was the file "9.0.597.98". I clicked this file and inside it was the "Installer" file. I double clicked it and then I found "Setup". It was _this _file that I right clicked and selected "Run as Administrator". Then a gray/blue box appeared asking me if I wanted to continue, which I then selected "continue". After that the box disappeared and nothing seemed to happen. What now?


Ummm, that Chrome version is old.  I would just remove/delete it. The latest Chrome version is 13. After removing/deleting that old one try downloading from Google Chrome and see what happens.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Koot said:


> I believe Google Chrome will only download and install to your C drive - you don't have a choice...without going through some effort to install it on another drive. Nevertheless, Google Chrome should be installed on your C drive. It's probably only 150MB in size anyway after you fully set it up to your liking.
> 
> Have you tried downloading Chrome from the Google Chrome website, instead of downloading it from one of the many sites that offer a Google Chrome download?


That's the first place I went.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Koot said:


> Ummm, that Chrome version is old. I would just remove/delete it. The latest Chrome version is 13. After removing/deleting that old one try downloading from Google Chrome and see what happens.


Yes, doing that makes sense, but it's also part of the problem. The same reason I couldn't remove the Google Chrome program when I wanted to, due to the need for Administrator permission, is probably also the same reason why Google Chrome wasn't installed properly in the first place. I've considered restoring my computer back to a previous point in time, one that's not too far back. Do you think that would fix the problem to some extent?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> Yes, doing that makes sense, but it's also part of the problem. The same reason I couldn't remove the Google Chrome program when I wanted to, due to the need for Administrator permission, is probably also the same reason why Google Chrome wasn't installed properly in the first place. I've considered restoring my computer back to a previous point in time, one that's not too far back. Do you think that would fix the problem to some extent?


I doubt restoring back to some previous date will help. Your problem seems to be that you do not have Administrator permission on the PC. Are you the owner (and Administrator) of the PC that has the original operating system installed on it? Or are you a 'User' and do not have Administrator permissions?


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Koot said:


> I doubt restoring back to some previous date will help. Your problem seems to be that you do not have Administrator permission on the PC. Are you the owner (and Administrator) of the PC that has the original operating system installed on it? Or are you a 'User' and do not have Administrator permissions?


Well first of all, I'am the owner of the pc (although technically I share it with my brother). However, I most likely fall under the category of "User" and thus does not have Administrator permission. There is only one user account on my pc (other than an administrator of course), and it uses Windows 7 as its' system of operation; this hasn't changed since it was purchased. What do you suggest I do in this situation?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> Well first of all, *I'am the owner of the pc* (although technically *I share it with my brother*). However, *I most likely fall under the category of "User" and thus does not have Administrator permission*. There is only one user account on my pc (other than an administrator of course), and it uses Windows 7 as its' system of operation; this hasn't changed since it was purchased. What do you suggest I do in this situation?


That's kind of what I expected to learn - you are only a 'User' and thus you (the User) do not have Administrator permissions. (Not sure why it took so long to learn this information...)

I think you'll need to go to your User Account Control and (to continue with an action where Administrator permission is required) you (or your brother who is the Administrator) must type the Administrator's password in the window under your User name. This confirms that the Administrator is giving his permission for the User to continue with the action...in this case the 'action' is downloading and installing Google Chrome. Or...maybe you can just ask him to log-on and have him download and install Google Chrome..................

I'm curious - if you own the PC (and share it with your brother), then why are you the User and your brother is the Administrator?


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

When you run the program as administrator, it might just ask for a password.....And you in turn can ask your brother 
(if he is the administrator at all)

And don't forget to turn your account to administrator......

Just being curious, didn't you install any other program before the new browsers???? Like Acrobat Reader, Google Talk, Skype or Media Players...... or any other software.... You sure have the antivirus installed, isn't it?
And was their installation smooth? 

I mean if it's an administrator privilege related issue, then many other program won't be installed as well..... including the antivirus...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> I have AVG Free Anti-Virus protection. It protects against viruses, spyware, malware, trojans, et. It regularly scans my computer for infections (I believe on a daily basis), and lists the amount and type of infections, if any. So far, it indicates that my computer does not contain any infection.


I'm familiar with AVG. Are you running AVG 2011 or an earlier version? Also, do you have anti-spyware or anti-malware software installed as well? One thing you can try is to see if you can install Firefox or Opera in Safe Mode. At least see if the installers will run.

If you don't have any other software to compliment AVG installed, I would install Malwarebytes and do a scan and see if it finds anything.

Peace...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> I'm familiar with AVG. Are you running AVG 2011 or an earlier version? Also, do you have anti-spyware or anti-malware software installed as well? One thing you can try is to see if you can install Firefox or Opera in Safe Mode. At least see if the installers will run.
> 
> If you don't have any other software to compliment AVG installed, I would install Malwarebytes and do a scan and see if it finds anything.
> 
> Peace...


I believe the problem (that he cannot download and install Chrome) is because he is only a User without Administrator permissions.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Koot said:


> I believe the problem (that he cannot download and install Chrome) is because he is only a User without Administrator permissions.


I'm not convinced of that given the "insufficient resources" and "files in use" messages reported in the first post of the thread. A "file in use" message means something is blocking access to that file. That means something is running that is blocking access to that file. If he's installing a web browser, what could be holding on to the files the installer wants to install or update?

Also, the OP reported running a Chrome setup program as administrator and nothing happened. If he was a regular user, he should have been prompted for the administrator login credentials.

I'm *not* saying you're wrong but only that I'm not convinced his privilege level is the issue. If it was, I wouldn't expect the "insufficient resources" or "file in use" messages reported being received.

Have you ever downloaded an installer for an application and when you ran it, you got an "out of memory" error message even though you know that can't be the case, because you've got 20GB of RAM installed and 19GB of it is free? That message was probably due to a corrupt or incomplete download of the installer. Downloading a fresh copy fixes the problem. I suspect the errors being reported are indicating a problem elsewhere on his system. Of course, I can't tell you what that problem is since I'm not at his system.

It should be pretty easy for him to determine if his account is an administrator or not by looking at the "User Accounts" control panel.

Peace...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> I'm not convinced of that given the "insufficient resources" and "files in use" messages reported in the first post of the thread. A "file in use" message means something is blocking access to that file. That means something is running that is blocking access to that file. If he's installing a web browser, what could be holding on to the files the installer wants to install or update?
> 
> Also, the OP reported running a Chrome setup program as administrator and nothing happened. If he was a regular user, he should have been prompted for the administrator login credentials.
> 
> ...


We need some confirmation from the OP on a number of questionable issues...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Absolutely! 

Peace...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The reason you got the &#8220;You do not have sufficient access to uninstall Google Chrome.&#8221; message when you tried to remove it is because it was still running. Open Task Manager and terminate the program. Then, uninstall it. Reboot the machine to complete the removal of any files that were in use and then reinstall.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Koot said:


> That's kind of what I expected to learn - you are only a 'User' and thus you (the User) do not have Administrator permissions. (Not sure why it took so long to learn this information...)
> 
> I think you'll need to go to your User Account Control and (to continue with an action where Administrator permission is required) you (or your brother who is the Administrator) must type the Administrator's password in the window under your User name. This confirms that the Administrator is giving his permission for the User to continue with the action...in this case the 'action' is downloading and installing Google Chrome. Or...maybe you can just ask him to log-on and have him download and install Google Chrome..................
> 
> I'm curious - if you own the PC (and share it with your brother), then why are you the User and your brother is the Administrator?


First of all, I absolutely _never_ said that my brother was the administrator, you just assumed he was(and I don't know why you would). Second, since _neither_ of us is the administrator, neither of us would know the password to the administrators' account. Since I never encountered the need to access the administator account, I wouldn't know if the password for an administrator account is pre-established when you buy a computer or if you would have to make one yourself, but in our case (I say "our" since we have dual ownership) we did not.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Firebreather said:


> When you run the program as administrator, it might just ask for a password.....And you in turn can ask your brother
> (if he is the administrator at all)
> 
> And don't forget to turn your account to administrator......
> ...


Yeah, I was wondering about that myself; last month my brother installed Oovoo on the computer and he had no problem doing it. I've also installed a few other things before and didn't have any problem, so I wonder why I'm having trouble now?


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Elvandil said:


> The reason you got the You do not have sufficient access to uninstall Google Chrome. message when you tried to remove it is because it was still running. Open Task Manager and terminate the program. Then, uninstall it. Reboot the machine to complete the removal of any files that were in use and then reinstall.


How exactly would I go about doing this?


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Koot said:


> I believe the problem (that he cannot download and install Chrome) is because he is only a User without Administrator permissions.


 

I went to the control panel and checked under the "user accounts". It indicates that there are only two existing account: "My Account(Administrator)" and "Guest Account" which is turned off. That being the case, it would seem that the account that I use _should_ have administrator permission and control, however, at every attempt I make regarding the Google Chrome program I am prevented from doing anything because of the indication of a lack of permission. This has me very confused. Today I tried to access a file using the run operation in order to remove the Google chrome file, however I was "denied permission to access" or something along those lines. I've tried editing some of the security options from the control panel, but I don't think I was editing the right things.


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Elvandil said:


> The reason you got the You do not have sufficient access to uninstall Google Chrome. message when you tried to remove it is because it was still running. Open Task Manager and terminate the program. Then, uninstall it. Reboot the machine to complete the removal of any files that were in use and then reinstall.


I've tried doing that, but when I typed in the title for the Google Chrome file (which I believe is "chrome.exe.") in the run registry, it said: "windows could not locate the file 'chrome.exe.'" Apparently I can't uninstall Google Chrome from the control panel and windows cannot locate the file that I would need to delete the program directly.....talk about total bull s%@t!


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you plz try something on my behalf? Go to User Account once again and add another user with administrator privileges. Now log off from current account (or restart) and try installing the program again.

As far as uninstalling is concerned, try CCleaner.... I found it quite useful......Hope you have it installed....I have no idea if you will be install it in this case. But its worth a try, I guess...


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I restored my computer to an earlier point and that seemed to do the trick. There seems to be no trace of the Google Chrome program on my computer. However this does not eliminate the problem at hand. It would seem that there is still preventing my computer from successfully running any newly installed browsers, as was the case when I reinstalled Mozilla Firefox and it wouldn't launch. My pc's excuse this time was:"Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible." Isn't that the damndest thing?


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> I've tried doing that, but when I typed in the title for the Google Chrome file (which I believe is "chrome.exe.") in the run registry, it said: "windows could not locate the file 'chrome.exe.'" Apparently I can't uninstall Google Chrome from the control panel and windows cannot locate the file that I would need to delete the program directly.....talk about total bull s%@t!


I think that's normal coz the program was not completely installed.... You may also try deleting the chrome folder manually.(C>Users>UserName>AppData>Local>Google>Chrome). Well it doesn't matter now though!!!


----------



## C3Yaoihunter (Aug 4, 2011)

Firebreather said:


> I think that's normal coz the program was not completely installed.... You may also try deleting the chrome folder manually.(C>Users>UserName>AppData>Local>Google>Chrome). Well it doesn't matter now though!!!


Believe me though, it does help. I think another reason for the problem would be the fact that my computer _actually_ operates on Vista and _not_ Windows 7, as I found out. The computer did say that an operating error was occuring every time I tried to download Chrome. Wow! I feel dumb. Maybe I need to find a Chrome downloader specifically for Vista, if there is one.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know if this would help, but try running the installer in compatibility mode for windows vista. As far as I know, there is no downloader just for vista..... Its meant for Windows XP, Vista, and 7....
http://www.google.com/chrome/

But make sure you have administrator privileges.

Maybe, you'll find this useful:
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=68521e4ceec6ed4a&hl=en

But personally, I'm a Firefox loyalist 
You may like to give it a thought though.....


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

C3Yaoihunter said:


> First of all, I absolutely _never_ said that my brother was the administrator, you just assumed he was(and I don't know why you would). Second, since _neither_ of us is the administrator, neither of us would know the password to the administrators' account. Since I never encountered the need to access the administator account, I wouldn't know if the password for an administrator account is pre-established when you buy a computer or if you would have to make one yourself, but in our case (I say "our" since we have dual ownership) we did not.


I'm confused! Too much conflicting information to suit me... 

Good luck with it... :up:


----------

